# Are there any good quality on-demand fulfillment services?



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

From reading most reviews, they tend to say that fulfillment service with these on-demand methods are usually quite poor.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah and they get many complaints. Visit each of those subforums.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Masterkoin said:


> T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums


Umm, seeing as he posted his question in this section, I think we should assume he has already seen it.

If you are referring to the quality of dtg on-demand, then yes, there is still a lot to be desired for consistent quality work. DTG will get better.

But companies like spreadshirt and their vinyl application does quality work. And they are usually able to ship within a couple of days of ordering so that should not be an issue.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fresh123 said:


> From reading most reviews, they tend to say that fulfillment service with these on-demand methods are usually quite poor.


Actually, you'll find mixed reviews on most services. There are lots of people that are happy with the overall quality from the various services.

I've used cafepress and spreadshirt for years and I've been happy with the overall quality of both.

Have their been quality issues here and there, sure, but that will happen just about anywhere. As long as the company backs their products up with great customer service, and it's not a chronic issue, then I'm OK with it.


----------



## sophiedophers (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed. 

I started using RazooPress (aka ArtsNow) in January. Their products are very much trial and error. The watches--excellent products. Anything with fabric? Not so much. (Actually, it's terrible.) 

Their shipment fulfillment thus far has been 100% and for that I am very pleased. They get the stuff out right away, and if you have a reseller account, the prices are low, the shipping free. (I sell most of my stuff wholesale to other stores...)

I have not yet found any other POD suppliers other than--don't laugh--Costco. They are still a bit pricey to me as a wholesaler, but it's the best I can do for now since I have little capital to invest.


----------

